# Newbie 1st cycle of IVF ~



## Maria.O (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi

I am undergoing first (and probably last) IVF cycle.  I have just turned 40 in November and have had 2 m/c (conceived naturally).  I had ec on 12th Dec which was fine, got 5 eggs of which 3 fertilised, 2 were extremely good and one OK.  Because of age had 3 transferred so am now on 2ww!

Test on 30th Dec, everyone seems hopeful because of previous pregnancies and quality of embyros but Im thinking it wont work so I wont be too disappointed and if it does, then it is a plus!

I've been reading everyone's messages and am finding it helpful to know other people in same boat as me.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi Maria and good luck for your  . 
I'm replying because I just did my 1st cycle of IVF, starting on the 19th November and I got a   and I turn 38 ( so not that dissimilar in age) on the 30th December, your test day, so I kinda felt a bit of a connection. 
Good luck, take real good care of yourself during your   
-and I got told to drink at least a pint of milk a day, by my friends, during the 2ww and by my doc, when I reported the BFP. Something to do with maximising the sticking powers, also took and still taking pregnacare for the folic acid and the rest and just hoping and praying that my blessing(s) stay with me.
Wishing you lots of   and     , I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, Gizmog


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Maria,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Sending sticky vibes your way for your 2ww    

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Maria,

Just like to say hello and to fertility friends 

All the best for your 

I hope all your dreams comes true on the 30th Dec,  for your .

Strawberries xx


----------



## sukiton (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome Maria,

Good luck on your   - just to add - try to drink 2 litres of water, glass of fresh pineapple juice, brazil nuts and keep tummy warm (I wore a scarf round my tum) got this advice from Zita West book....every little helps    

Wishing you lots of luck and  

Heres to a   to end the year     


Gizmog - Big   on your   - all the best
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Maria  
 on getting to the  I really hope that this cycle works for you, lots of good advice has already been posted I hope with all the knowledge and Infomation here you will be feeling really posative and that your soon as addicted as the rest of us 
I am sorry to read of your Losses, a m/c is a very sad thing to happen, and sadly many who have fertility problems have had one too, myself included.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
2WW, Ladies in Waiting - Join others who are testing around the same time as you.
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

Pregnancy loss ~
CLICK HERE

Forget me not -~A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Let us know what your result is on test day  

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad you've found us and sending you lots of sticky vibes for a BFP to see the New Year in

Julie xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day.  

Emma
x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Maria, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends, and to wish you lots of luck for this treatment cycle.   

C~x


----------



## Maria.O (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the replies and the advice!  

Gizmog, im so happy for you well done you must be over the moon!  I hope im that lucky.  Its been a bit of a slog for me as I had to have fibroids removed in July this year before I could get IVF so that was a bit of a rough time (the 8 weeks off work wasnt too bad though!).

I'll try the pineapple juice and the brazil nuts, is this for protein?  Im on day 3 now and feel OK, got a bit of discomfort but putting up with it I dont want to take paracetomol.  I am taking  baby aspirin every day as this was recommended to me by the nurses at the hospital so I am willing to try anything that will help.  How did or does everyone else feel after the et?  Its good to knoe other peoples experiences and advice!

Thanks everyone

Maria


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Maria

Just wanted to say welcome to FF    You have come to the right place for support and understanding  

Wishing you all the luck in the world 

x  x x  x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Maria,
hope you're ok. I'm posting you this link so you can read up about what FF say about pineapple juice
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.msg1211292#msg1211292
I think the brazil nuts is protein but that shouldn't be a problem, unless like me you're vegetarian. 
Sukiton and Maria, thanks for the  congrats, I am pleased but I don't think I will accept/get excited 'til the scan and even then...... we'll see. Hope the link helps. Gizmog


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

